# Early music anthology



## Frodoz (Mar 18, 2018)

I was not sure where to ask this, so please bear with me if I’m in the wrong place.
I really want to study medieval - renaissance polyphonic music, but unfortunately I don’t understand the notation of the time.

So my question is if anybody knows of an early music collection / anthology of scores in modern notation that is readily available, preferably in pdf format. I don’t mind paying for a good collection, but so far my only options appear to be vastly overpriced college anthologies.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try IMSLP and look for public domain works. For example - Palestrina or Machaut There are lots of others.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

This reference book was published 70 years ago and still going strong. It includes samples of the original notation, but most of the pieces are provided in modern notation for ease of understanding by students. There is a balance of instrumental and vocal music, of sacred and secular music. There is commentary on the pieces in the back along with translations of the texts into English.

https://ia902606.us.archive.org/20/items/historicalanthol01davirich/historicalanthol01davirich.pdf


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

Try learning the old notation. Modern notation cannot exactly duplicate it which is why the old notation is still taught today. There are plenty of websites that will give you a good introduction to reading the old notation. It's really not that hard.


----------

